# My algae eaters keep dying?!?!?



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

I seem to have the worst luck with algae eaters. Every one i buy dies within about a week and each one has a green underbelly when it dies. I emptied out the entire tank of water and changed it again, and still had an algae eater die of the same death. Please tell me what they're dying from and/or how i can help my tank so they stop dying. I use aqua plus water conditioner on the water in my tank.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Are they otocinclus? they can be pretty sensitive, especially when first be introduced to a tank. too large of water changes can stress fish. is the tank cycled?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Algae eater refers to dietary preference, it is not a type of fish. Many fish are algae eaters. Please try and find out exactly what the fish is that keeps dying on you.

Then also be prepared to give details on your tank such as size, how long up, water parameters, decor etc.


----------

